# Nib Replacement



## kenlholley (Jun 22, 2014)

Well I got a Virage pen kit with the fine point nib upgrade from Exotic Blanks.  Silly me, I thought the new nib would be installed.  It wasn't.  Has anyone ever changed a nib on a Berea Hardwoods Virage pen?  Does the nib and feeder pull out, twist out?  I left a message with Exotic Blanks as they were closed when I called.  Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi Ken!

After reading your question, I decided to make a video on the virage fountain nib replacement.  You are NOT the first to ask.

The existing vids have correct information, but the pen nibs I have taken apart have always been more difficult to pull apart.  The vids make it look easy, so I have gotten several calls asking what the penmaker is doing wrong---in fact, you can do everything correctly and it can take five minutes or more of tugging to get the nib out.

So, a new vid is on its way!!

I think it will show you everything you need to know!!

Ed


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 22, 2014)

Vid completed, you can see it here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYsOkjG78tw


----------



## Dick Mahany (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks for that!  I recently gave up on a nib change as it was not coming apart.  Now I understand how some are much more tight than others and I'll try it again.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Jun 22, 2014)

ed4copies said:


> Vid completed, you can see it here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYsOkjG78tw




Yep I watched it even left a comment.  and I also "Liked" it as well.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 22, 2014)

ed4copies said:


> Hi Ken!
> 
> After reading your question, I decided to make a video on the virage fountain nib replacement.  You are NOT the first to ask.
> 
> ...


One thing I would add Ed is that some nibs - such as Jr Gent 1 FPs are actually glued in and need to be warmed somewhat to get out. [that's why I don't carry jr Gent 1 FPs]


----------



## kenlholley (Jun 22, 2014)

Ed,

The video was right on the money.  I followed your instructions and was successful.  Having never changed a nib before, I was very worried that I would break something using too much force.

I've read here about the great customer support at Exotic Blanks, and now I know it's true.

By the way, when you get to work on Monday you don't need to return my call for help.  The video answered my questions perfectly.

Thanks again,

Ken Holley


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Jun 23, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ken!
> ...




Smitty,  I assume a warm water soak would to the trick?


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 23, 2014)

Drew, I can't say for sure exactly what will loosen them enough.


----------



## Crashmph (Jun 23, 2014)

Another excellent video Ed! Great job being realistic about the nib replacement process. 

Sub six hour response time with a new video tutorial. Either Ed has no life, Dawn is out of town, or Exotic Blanks just has awesome customer service. I have to think its the awesome service part.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 23, 2014)

kenlholley said:


> Ed,
> 
> The video was right on the money.  I followed your instructions and was successful.  Having never changed a nib before, I was very worried that I would break something using too much force.
> 
> ...



We are at the office every day.  I heard your recorded phone call, it was part of the reason I made the vid.  

Glad that worked out well for you!!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 23, 2014)

Crashmph said:


> Another excellent video Ed! Great job being realistic about the nib replacement process.
> 
> Sub six hour response time with a new video tutorial. Either Ed has no life, Dawn is out of town, or Exotic Blanks just has awesome customer service. I have to think its the awesome service part.




Making the vid was easier than most---no motor noise, so I could talk as I did the actions.  What surprised me was the half hour the computer took to make the final movie and the additional 45 minutes it took to upload to YouTube---for a FIVE minute vid!!


----------



## kenlholley (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks again Ed.  Great customer support. I'll definitely be checking your store out more often.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jun 23, 2014)

Something a bit noteworthy.  Ed has replaced his in the video with a Heritance brand nib.  I've found this to be a good nib and have no problem providing it to my customers as an upgrade.

However if you choose to go with a Bock nib, I'm finding that the Bock nibs are actually a bit thicker on average than the kit or Heritance brand nibs.  That means if you have a particularly sticky feed/nib that doesn't like to come out, you'll amplify that problem considerably if you try to insert a thicker nib.  You also may end up with a feed/nib/housing combination that doesn't flow ink because it's too tight or flexes the nib in a way that cuases a bad match to the feed. 

I've ruined a few feed/housing sections to recover a nib after finding this out.  Bock is a terrific nib, but it doesn't always fit the kit feed sections well.  In that case, just buy a tripple with it's own housing and feed and just unscrew one and screw in the new.

You'll feel right away when you re-insert the nib/feed if it will be too tight for the housing.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 23, 2014)

Carl, just curious as to what component sets that the Bock nib is to tight. I have use them in hundreds of sets, from CSUSA,Penn State, and Timberbits, will admit that I have not personally used them on any Berea but have sold many to users who have and have not had that complaint. Please let me know so I can let customers know. 
By the way you cannot just unscrew the housing from any component set and replace it with a housing from any of the manufactures, Bock,Schmidt,JoWo, etc.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey Roy.

I'm not bad mouthing Bock, I really like and prefer the Bock nibs, but it's something to be aware of. Sometimes the full triple (nib/housing/feed) is the better way to go.

I have a bag full of housing and feed sections that I believe are Berea that I use for my custom kits.  But since they aren't stamped, I can't be 100% certain.  Some of them are alright with the Bock nibs, some there is not a chance of getting it in there but the kit and Heritance nibs fit.  I can send you one or two to play with if you want?


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 23, 2014)

We are also amending some of the PSI products so we will no longer offer the Heritance nib as an option, because it is not an exact fit.  I will be testing many of the pens we sell, in the near future!

Ed


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 23, 2014)

Carl, did not take it as bad mouthing Bock at all. It's just that I haven't run into this in the almost 4 years I have been selling them and if a change has been made by one of the component suppliers I need to know.
I would appreciate seeing a couple that your having this problem with. I'll send you a Pay Pal for shipping. Roy


Carl Fisher said:


> Hey Roy.
> 
> I'm not bad mouthing Bock, I really like and prefer the Bock nibs, but it's something to be aware of. Sometimes the full triple (nib/housing/feed) is the better way to go.
> 
> I have a bag full of housing and feed sections that I believe are Berea that I use for my custom kits.  But since they aren't stamped, I can't be 100% certain.  Some of them are alright with the Bock nibs, some there is not a chance of getting it in there but the kit and Heritance nibs fit.  I can send you one or two to play with if you want?


----------



## Peter Durand (Jun 23, 2014)

Crashmph said:


> Another excellent video Ed! Great job being realistic about the nib replacement process.
> 
> Sub six hour response time with a new video tutorial. Either Ed has no life, Dawn is out of town, or Exotic Blanks just has awesome customer service. I have to think its the awesome service part.



I was impressed with the fast service when I ordered stuff. His videos are great, real world stuff. I have bought a number of DVDs on pen turning and, while good, I have learned more from Ed's videos than from any of them.

This is why he will be my first choice when buying stuff. Only if he doesn't carry what I am looking for will I then go on to other vendors.

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jun 23, 2014)

Roy, don't worry about the PP request, just PM me the address you want me to send them to.  It may be this weekend before I get out into the shop to get some samples for you though.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 23, 2014)

Peter Durand said:


> Crashmph said:
> 
> 
> > Another excellent video Ed! Great job being realistic about the nib replacement process.
> ...




THANK YOU!!!

I like to tell people that I know how to solve nearly every problem, because when I started making pens, there was no one to ask!!  And I am pretty confident I made EVERY mistake, most several times!!!  I know I turned dozens of resin blanks before I made the first complete pen---the instructions said turn slow---I now realize that was the biggest mistake!!!

(Confirming my theory on why guys shouldn't read directions!!)


----------

